
BBM for Android and BBM for iPhone: Official Launch Details - cleverjake
http://blogs.blackberry.com/2013/10/bbm-android-iphone-launch/?CPID=SOC_C_NA_Other1382366770
======
fnbr
As a former Blackberry user, I feel sad watching their slow decline into
irrelevance.

I really enjoyed the Blackberry Pearl back in the day, and the 9900 had the
best keyboard on a mobile device that I've ever used.

It's sad to see them desperately struggle for survivial.

------
mikeevans
Doesn't look like it's live in the Play Store yet:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bbm](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bbm)

